# ارجو المساعدة بحل مشكلة تنصيب برنامج artcam



## عالم التقني (3 أبريل 2011)

* السلام عليكم 
ارجو المساعدة 

بعد تنصيبي لبرنامج artcam تظهر لي رسالة وهي اربط **Dongle**؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا يفتح البرنامج.
ما هو الحل

*


----------



## salah_design (3 أبريل 2011)

راية الحماس قال:


> * السلام عليكم
> ارجو المساعدة
> 
> بعد تنصيبي لبرنامج artcam تظهر لي رسالة وهي اربط **dongle**؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا يفتح البرنامج.
> ...


وعليكم السلام 
اخي ابحث في مواضيعي انا وضعت وشرحت بالصور كيفية التغلب على موضوع الدنجل 
واي سؤال انا بالخدمة


----------



## عالم التقني (3 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك اخي رايت احد مواضيع لك وانت وضعت على ما اذكر رابط اكراك ولم يحل المشكلة معي
لا اعرف اذا نفسه الموضوع الذي تقصده او يوجد موضوع غيره وانا لم اشاهده
ارجو رابط الموضوع اخي اذا امكن

وكل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


----------



## salah_design (5 أبريل 2011)

راية الحماس قال:


> شكرا لك اخي رايت احد مواضيع لك وانت وضعت على ما اذكر رابط اكراك ولم يحل المشكلة معي
> لا اعرف اذا نفسه الموضوع الذي تقصده او يوجد موضوع غيره وانا لم اشاهده
> ارجو رابط الموضوع اخي اذا امكن
> 
> وكل الشكر لك اخي الكريم


تقضل اخي هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t244688.html
ارجو ان يكون فيه الفائدة


----------



## عالم التقني (5 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله لك اخي وجزاك الله كل خير
عملت بخطواتك ونجحت وشكرا لك اخي
البرنامج اشتغل


----------



## asemelsaid (16 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
والله انا عندي نفس المشكلة طلب الدنجل عند تشغيل البرنامج بس انا عند نسخة 2010 sp4 
لو حد عنه حل لها يا ريت يكتب حلها 
علشان الصور مش موضحة اسماء الملفات الي هنسخها 
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد حسين علي قاسم (6 سبتمبر 2011)

*طلب*



 أرجو المساعدة أرتكام 2010 بعد التفعيل


----------

